# QH/App Papers Critique



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Doc Bar is a very famous on the QH side...Although I love Appys, too, I'm not familiar with the Appy lines.


----------



## peace love and paints (Nov 10, 2008)

i saw that there are some buffalo bill, king, three bars, go man go, and bars on both sides those bloodlines sound really good!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't see anything significant ON her papers... and not a whole lot off, either.
Doc Bar is a nice horse, but he's only got about 6% influence in your horses bloodlines. Caballero Dowdy is an AQHA champion, but again only about a 3% influence.
I can't tell you much about that Appy lines... the only ones I know are the High Sign Nugget reining lines, which is no help. lol

Not horribly bred, but not great.
However, you don't ride and make friends with the papers, but the horse. I've seen some grade horses that totally blew away some of the best papered horses.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Nothing really jumps out at me, but then again I'm VERY picky about my AQHA lines. Clabber bar wasn't a bad horse, but not a FANTASTIC horse either.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think those are speed type lines arent they?


----------



## Liv (Dec 6, 2008)

I wasn't planning on breeding her, but it's fun to know. I was wondering, for those who believe club feet are genetic (I've heard different opinions on it), do you see anything in her lines that could throw that? She has one of the worst club feet my farrier has ever seen, he thinks she was born with it then her mother stepped on her.


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

I'd like to see some pictures of her and her feet...just curious.


----------



## Liv (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm linking to them because they're a bit large, and I don't want people with slow connections to have issues with the page.

This is the best one I have of her from the side, she doesn't sit still a lot so pics of her are rare. This is a few years ago, when she was still in my neighbor's pasture.

This is the best one I have of her hoof. It looks pretty good there, normally it's a bit worse if the farrier isn't out every 5 weeks. The front completely breaks off after the first week and a half. If you can't see it well, it's the near front hoof, the one on the right and the front in the pic.

She's a great color, stays it most of the year but in the summer she turns a bit liver.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

They are both the same pictures. Some corrective shoeing may help. She has some pretty good lines way back; go man go, doc bar, and I think I have heard of little fred bailey but I'm not sure. The same with scat, the name sounds familiar but I can't remember if it was good or bad. All in all, not a badly bred horse. She is a very pretty gray.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

About club foot. In humans it's genetic so I don't know why it wouldn't be in horses too.

Clubfoot and Other Foot Deformities - March of Dimes
The Horse: The Club Foot


----------

